# Which ROM is best?



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey everyone. So here's the story. I flashed Gummy 1.0 on my mom's Razr and now she's having data loss issues. Is there a ROM that runs very smooth and is really good for a daily driver? Thanks in advance.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

If you want everything working eclipse. If you want a killer ics rom black widow you'll find both at droidrzr.com


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

What isn't working on black widow?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

stock .181 ..... Never understood why people want to flash custom roms on people's phones who have no idea how to fix them if something goes wrong...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

Camcorder flash player HDMI until the moto leak is merged these will not work shouldn't be to long droidhacker is building a cm9 port on motor leak when that done black widow and all ics roms will be perfect. Andlaw has black widow perfect never loss data killer battery life it my favorite of all the roms I gave in boot manager.


----------



## Ratzinc (Jul 29, 2011)

jonwgee said:


> stock .181 ..... Never understood why people want to flash custom roms on people's phones who have no idea how to fix them if something goes wrong...
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


+1, just head aches for you and her.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------

